# What rank is FSH



## larry Strong (21 Jun 2010)

Part of a trio which consists of the 1939 - 45 war Medal, CVSM and a QE II CD with the rank and name of FSH A Burton.

Does anyone know what rank "FSH" was?


----------



## Michael OLeary (21 Jun 2010)

Could it be an error in the impressing and should have read "FSM": Flight Sergeant Major?


----------



## chrisf (21 Jun 2010)

Fusilier H.A. Burton? The H looks to seperate from the FS...


----------



## 57Chevy (21 Jun 2010)

a Sig Op said:
			
		

> Fusilier H.A. Burton? The H looks to seperate from the FS...



Makes sense, note the dot position after H and A


----------



## larry Strong (21 Jun 2010)

Damn you guys are good. Many thanks.

Larry


----------



## chrisf (21 Jun 2010)

I'm only guessing that "FS"is fusilier, could be flight sergeant, could be somthing else all together.


----------



## Michael OLeary (21 Jun 2010)

Fusilier would/should be "Fus".


----------



## 57Chevy (21 Jun 2010)

It may be for "Foreign Service"
or "Fighter Squadron"

show the face of the medal (if you can)


----------



## kkwd (21 Jun 2010)

Here is a Memorial Cross Group to Flight Sergeant E. G. Burton. A different person but the rank is abbreviated on the back of the Memorial Cross as F. S.


----------



## Michael OLeary (21 Jun 2010)

57Chevy said:
			
		

> It may be for "Foreign Service"
> or "Fighter Squadron"
> 
> show the face of the medal (if you can)



It's the CD.


----------



## 57Chevy (21 Jun 2010)

of course ;D


----------



## 57Chevy (21 Jun 2010)

OK, I think I found the right link: Flight Sergeant

http://www.acesofww2.com/abbreviations.htm


----------



## larry Strong (22 Jun 2010)

Thanks for everyones help.  

After the initial euphoria yesterday I started having questions in relation to fusilier. 12 years in and still the rank of 
Private had me confused. Out of curiosity was war service calculated at 2 for 1 like the germans did?

My next thought actually was Flight Sgt but I thought it would be "Flt" or "Sgt". I also thought of Flight Surgeon but I
believe that's an appointment and not a rank....could be wrong though.


----------



## Loachman (22 Jun 2010)

Pinning down his service details would obviously confirm, but I'd go with Flight Sergeant. Nothing else makes much sense. Slashes between the letters (F/S) were normally used from what I've generally seen; perhaps no such stamp existed for medals.


----------

